# Общий раздел > Чувства > Брак, семья, дети >  Оптимальный возраст для вступления в брак.

## Sanych

Как Вы считаете, каким должен быть оптимальный возраст для вступления в брак. Для мужчины? Для женщины?

----------


## Alex

Если мозги на месте, то ни когда не рано. А если вместо мозгов работает передок - тут ничего не поможет. Я женился в 20 - и уже более 30 лет живу в браке (хреновое это слово, да и что-то хорошее так не назовут)

----------


## Sanych

А если само устройство человека таково что в 20 лет он ну просто не может с одной единственной или единственным?

----------


## Olesya

Есть такое слово судьба))))
как сужденно  так и будет))

----------


## Sanych

Ну а как суждено. Вот ты говориш в другой теме - много мужчин повидала всяких разных. А если бы вышла замуж рано совсем, да жила с одним и больше ничего не знала???? Захотелось бы с другими для разнообразия? И потом измены, скандалы. И в очередной раз напомню предсмертную записку Маяковского - "Семейная лодка разбилась о быт". А наоборот если, погуляла молодость самую, подержалась за больших и толстых, а потом уже и можно пару постоянную выбирать.
Не зря ж говорят, (не тебя конечно имею ввиду а в общем) что из бывших проституток хорошие жёны получаются. Потому как нагулялись они уже и точно знают что счастье не в этом.

----------


## Irina

В брак вступать нужно по любви, а в 18 или 80 - это не важно. И если она тебя настигла ты не будешь думать сколько тебе лет, рано или поздно, нужно или не нужно. У меня такое впечатление, что люди в этот момент вообще ни о чем не думают кроме как друг о друге.

----------


## Sanych

А если в 10 лет любовь уже? Что делать? Тут не в любви дело, а готовности к такому шагу. И вообще, жить отдельно наверное лучше. Всегда встреча как свидание, радость какая-то.

----------


## Irina

> И вообще, жить отдельно наверное лучше. Всегда встреча как свидание, радость какая-то.


 Предлагаешь гостевой брак? И я не про любовь, а про то что не задумываешься пора или нет.

----------


## Vanya

> Есть такое слово судьба))))
> как сужденно  так и будет))


слово-то есть...

только... как _ты_ решишь, так и будет, а не как суждено 




> каким должен быть оптимальный возраст для вступления в брак. Для мужчины? Для женщины?


цифру назвать что-ли?  так это невозможно наверное... для кого-то 20 оптимально, а для кого-то - 40

----------


## Sanych

Да не в цифре дело. Разобраться ж пытемся, найти момент готовности или нет.

----------


## Sanych

> Предлагаешь гостевой брак? И я не про любовь, а про то что не задумываешься пора или нет.


А почему не вариант и гостевой. Если подумать хорошо, романтики там больше будет. А живя десятилетиями вместе по любому где-то обыденность настигнет. И тут вот и надо быть готовым уже ничего не менять. Как поёт Розенбаум: "Уже прошло лет 30 после свадеб. Друзья не расходитесь бога ради. Уже нам в жизни не до перемен"
Так вот когда не до перемен, может и пора в ЗАГС. А до этого не стоит. Тогда и разводиться не надо будет. И прочие скандалы и перепитии. Вот только детей то не в старости рожать. С ними то надо что-то делать.

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, Саныч, завернул про проституток и нагуляться. А иначе никак нельзя представить брак? Вроде обсуждали уже, что не все сексом занимаются до замужества, у кого-то и один партнёр и другого не надо. Неужели с одним партнёром жизнь такая убогая? К чему эти большие и толстые, они что, обязательно для жизненного опыта? А пару примеров со знакомыми проститутками приведи? И насколько охотно ты возьмёшь замуж подобную опытную и умелую проститутку, хоть и бывшую. На себя примерь.

----------


## Sanych

Мои знакомые проститутки ещё молоды. И большие и толстые я имел ввиду кошельки

----------


## Asteriks

А то я не поняла. А ответь на вторую часть вопроса.

----------


## Sanych

А у меня кстати было такое. Я почти влюбился в одну молоденькую проститутку. Ну и что? Если она завязывает с работой и живёт со мной, мне пофиг чего и сколько там было.
У меня то же будет вторая часть. Не будете вы спорить дамы, я думаю, что деньги, особенно в молодости играют большую роль. А у кого-то решающую. Каждая девушка мечтает урвать богатого кавалера. А богатых далеко не на всех хвататет. И если стразу попались богатенькие, погуляла с ними. Похлебала побочных эффектов скажем так от богатства этого, то уже и смотрит по другому. А если с молодости с бедолагой??? А подружки хватаются нарядами, круизами, машиной что муженёк подарил своей ненаглядной. А ей может то же хочется. А нету на хлеб иногда. Сорвётся или нет. Побежит искать любви? 
Вот и говорю, что не в возрасте дело, а в опыте всё же. Когда будеш уже точно знать, что важнее лично для тебя.

----------


## Irina

> Каждая девушка мечтает урвать богатого кавалера.


Далеко не каждая. Мы с мужем ровесники, расписались в 18,5 лет. На тот момент оба студенты. Даже не думали о том что у кого есть. Все строили вместе своими руками. И мой пример я думаю не единственный.

----------


## Asteriks

Наверное, я в другом мире живу. Деньги для меня вещь нужная, но не главная. Плохо без них, многого хочется, не всё имеешь, но есть же другие ценности. Не каждая девушка мечтает урвать богатого кавалера, но каждая мечтает любить и чтобы её любили. В общем, не для меня тема, понятно, для кого. На сим позвольте откланяться.

----------


## Alex

Тише Танечка не плачь - это мы другие. Хотим чтобы все происходящее  воспринимали по чести, по совести. К сожалению этот товар нынче не в чести

----------


## Sanych

Тогда другая постановка вопроса. Вот всё по боку, деньги и прочие блага. Рай в шалаше абы любовь. А что есть любовь? Будет этому какое объяснение? Дед и Баба прожили всю жизнь вместе. Ни кого не знали другого. Ну а чувства то были всегда? Или по юности поженились да живи не выёб... простите, не выпендривайся. Чё ещё надо. Дед на работу пошёл, баба у печи. Вечерком поужинали, может ещё чего, да и спать легли. Так всю жизнь и прожили, в любви. И каждый день похож на предыдущий в общем. А где любовь? Что любовь? И можно ли её вообще описать словами. Может просто созрел для того что бы жить с конкретным человеком. Он поддерживает, помогает. Или может люблю, за то, что он любит меня. И это может даже намного лучше жить с человеком который любит тебя, чем носиться всю жизнь в поисках своей неуловимой  любви.

----------


## Olesya

Ну Sanych  могу тебе по секрету сказать ... так особо и не видала я больших и толстых)))

----------


## Sanych

А по моему последнему посту?

----------


## Olesya

Ты знаешь очень трудно жить с человеком  каторого не любишь( пробывала знаю) ,хотя когда видишь хорошее отношение к себе привыкаешь...
Но что то все не то, все не так)))
Однажды испытав любовь, человек все равно стримиться к таким чувствам, а если их нет.....то это и любовью не назовешь))

----------


## Sanych

> Однажды испытав любовь, человек все равно стримиться к таким чувствам


Так свою же любовь ищут. Не чужую.
У нас помню был такой предмет Этика и психология семейной жизни. И учительница сказала как-то - Не переживайте. Повзрослеете и будет любовь. И вы полюбите, и вас полюбят. 
Так оно и вышло. Да только жизнь такая сука, что кого любиш ты, вовсе не любит тебя и наоборот. Вот и пытаюсь я разобраться, почему люди живут вместе, что их держит. Или чего будет достаточно что бы разойтись.

----------


## Irina

Для меня семья - крепость, в которой всегда примут,поддержат, всегда поймут и всегда простят что бы ты не сделал. А иначе брак действительно не имеет смысла.

----------


## Olesya

Люди живут вместе по разным причинам в идеале это конечно любовь,...кто то нашел близкого по духу ,... ...расчет....любовь,...
А держит их вместе...дети,привычка   (этого кота я давно знаю, а вас в первый раз вижу))
хотя если человек находит настоящую любовь...то не пять детей,ни борщи, ни деньги его не удержат)))) 
С  Ириной полностью согласнна)))

----------


## fIzdrin

читаю,ничего не пойму,намешали десять бочек арестантов.
за замужество ничего не скажу,там свои тараканы и своя логика,а жениться надо тогда,когда уверен,что можешь позаботиться о семье и готов к лишениям.под словом лишения может быть,что угодно(быт,скандалы,уходы к маме и тд и тп),но юности это по барабану,отсюда и вывод для оптимального возраста.

----------


## BiZ111

Кто там из форумчан сказал Al-58? Мол, однажды проснулся и понял, что готов жениться и женился. Наверное, так и происходит. 

Но это у неглупых. Жениться всегда можно и кому угодно, но нужно трезво оценивать всё это дерьмо. *Ну, собственно, читайте выше сообщение Физдрина. Он полностью продублировал мою мысль.*

----------

